# Skill building project suggestions.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know if this has been brought up here or not. But can anyone suggest Skill building projects.


----------



## rascle1966 (Jan 16, 2008)

*A good starter*

the folding table in this months woodcraft magazine. makes a nice project. I made my first out of poplar ( practice with cheap lumber first) and my next two are done out of red oak. I hope to put the finish on this weekend. I made one to put in my parents camp trailer. It would be nice to be able to sale some of my work . so I could get me more tools. family seems to like what I make so they always ask for them first. I might have to get them to pay for matrials at least.good luck and have fun and sand your troubles away :laughing:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The Charles Whooten desk would be a good project. Shut up Rick sorry!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe a loom!


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been building boxes again. I did 3 more in the last couple weeks. You practice joints and staining etc. and they don't drag on to long. I'm bored with them now though. I'm starting an end table that I saw on Wood Works. In the past I built a few of those pencil holders from the Wood whisperer. They were fun to build.
Chris


----------



## bsharding1982 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've started building some toys. They are small projects and each one uses some different skill. Its really a lot of fun too.

*another thing, one of my first projects was a shop cabinet. It was a great skill builder, first time I did dadoes, rabbets, tenons, floating panel doors.... There are tons of variations and if it doesn't come out perfect, oh well its just a shop cabinet.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm working on a little end table. It's a version of a table I saw Dave Mark's build on Wood Works. I'm doing mortise and floating tenon. He makes it look so easy. I probably have 4 hours in just figuring out how to cut my mortises with my router. He does it with that very expensive, multi-router. After about 8 hours total time I finally got them done. I scrapped one leg. Luckily I had enough wood to make another. I guess I need a router table.


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

How about a chair?. Good way to get into the Hand tools.....M.


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

I made a basic but sturdy workbench from dimensional lumber, and ply. It has half lapped joints and and plywood panels. I can post a pic if you are interested. It was a good first project and useful too. After that I made a 14 foot miter table with shelves, cradle for the saw, and space for drawers when I get to them. Then came a router table. After that I had the tools and a few more skills to start building furniture. I am still relatively new to woodworking. I bought lots of books and actually read them, watched every show I could find, and subscribed to magazines. I did all of that for about 2 years before I had the space to set up shop, so I felt pretty prepared when it came time to put the tools to the wood. So shop fixtures are a good place to start. After that I made a linen cabinet that is in my gallery. The linen cabinet used the carcass building skills from the router table, as well as the router table to machine the doors and molding. Be sure that you have a good table saw, and a dado blade and you can make alot of the stuff you will need in the shop. My first table saw was a home depot special and never felt safe to operate, so for the sake of your fingers be sure to get at least a couple of horses.

Well dbhost after writing all of that I saw you are a senior member so me giving my advice to you is like telling my dad how to change oil. Maybe someone can find it useful.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

dafeesh
I've been wanting to build a router table for a while. I guess you have a picture of it in your gallery? If not I'd like to see it. I'd like to see the bench also. I always like looking at pictures it gives you ideas. It says I'm a senior member, but I've only been woodworking a little under a year. I still have a lot to learn. I ask a lot of questions so my number of posts are high enough to be a senior member. 
Chris


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll try to get some pics up by easter afternoon. I will have to clean up a bit first so you can actually see my workbench, router table and miter hutch. They are nothing pretty just utilitarian.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I started building tables and such for my shop. My first real projects were game boards. I've made about 50 chess/checker boards. Hard enough to learn some skills and easy enough to master.


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

ok, 

bigredc, I have uploaded some pics to my gallery of my cluttered shop of the bench, router table and miter-hutch. Those were pretty much my first three projects.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Dafeesh,

Sorry for the slow reply. Yes I am interested. As plowboy knows, I have an interest in BBQ as well, so anything I can translate into BBQ cart would be a good project for me as well... Summer is coming, and I need some place to hang the tongs, a cabinet to keep the Tony Cacheries, and of course a prep surface to slice up that delicious brisket!


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

dafeesh
I like everything in your gallery. I need to get going and build something like your miter saw bench. I have a radial arm saw I want to incorporate into it also. The bed is going to be very nice. I was reading one of my woodworking books, and the title of one of the chapters was skill building projects, so I thought of this thread. It was a miter sled. I built mine a while ago and I love it. I imagine most guys already have already built one. But just in case. It's definitely something everyone should have. I use it all the time. It makes hard and or unsafe jobs easy. If anyone wants plans for one I have them. 
Chris


----------



## TheStairguy (Mar 25, 2008)

What is a miter sled? Sounds intriguing. Could you post or email me a plan? ROLe.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I might have used a different name than you are used to hearing. Some people call them crosscut sled. I think I've heard them called panel sled also. It's for cross cutting big boards. Mine is kind of a Cadillac. You can make them much simpler. 
Chris


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Experence something new*

Early in my career, my father ordered me to install a sliding glass door in a wall. I told him I had not installed one before. :blink: His reply has stuck with me all these years. " Don't say you can't till you try." 
I knew how to use a level, a hammer, a screwdriver, all the basic skills and all the tools necessary. It took me all day to install. Today, it would take me about an hour. Skill building will come with experience. And experience is the best teacher, she allows no drop outs.:smile: 
Find a project for which you have basic skills, and tools, but something you haven't done before, and go for it. 
Spartan Caver.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I have decided after doing way too many projects with pocket screw / butt joints, and overlaps, and even using biscuits to avoid doing any cuts that weren't dead on easy to do, I am going to build a planer table using half laps. I have that "Tablesaw Tough Cuts Made Easy" book, and a neighbor I can get occasional advice from if I am stuck... The idea is going to be to use dimensional lumber and MDF for now as that is what is sitting in my garage, or I have access to lots of free... 

I am doing as many projects as I can as fast as I can while keeping the quality up as high as possible... So progress has been slow. I am learning though. If it weren't for this pesky having to earn a living with the skills I already have thing I could pick this up MUCH faster...


----------

